# TCR Comp Question



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

So this may sound a little silly but here goes anyway...

I picked up a TCR Comp toward the end of the season. I put a couple hundred miles on it. So - it doesn't have the little plastic stickers on the head-tube to keep the shifter housing from rubbing on the frame. There's a little blemish under the housing - but nothing significant... is this something worth tracking down the little adhesive stickers for?


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

yes, at least for aesthetic reasons. Use some tape that's durable and removable in the meantime. Otherwise you will wear down the cosmetic weave to the actual carbon, which is ugly.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

*i'm with notgoodbutslow*

u really should protect the frame. you pay so much money for such a nice bike...it really does deserve little attentions to details such as protective adhesives, no?

i have the same issue on my TCR bike, and i need to find myself some stickers as well!


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I use the lamination for licenses or ID cards that's sold at Staples or office max in sheets. You just cut the shape you need and wa-la.


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

rick222 said:


> I use the lamination for licenses or ID cards that's sold at Staples or office max in sheets. You just cut the shape you need and wa-la.


That is a very good idea.


----------

